# SoCal pool inspectors



## ICE (Apr 22, 2014)

There is a particular pool contractor that installs vinyl liner pools.  This is an example of their work.  Among the mistakes, they use a sprinkler timer to control the pump motor.  They must be getting away with it elsewhere because they do it my area every time.



https://flic.kr/p/neP6t1  [/URL]onetigerloose


----------



## steveray (Apr 22, 2014)

Is that a cord underground in conduit? Twistlock? In use cover?


----------



## tbz (Apr 22, 2014)

ICE,

First off I get the whole wiring mess, non proper enclosures and why people just don't spend a little extra time making it neat, but if the sprinkler timer meets all the required ratings and loads what would make it wrong to use it?

Any Timer meeting, volts, amps, grounding and wired compliantly, is compliant (YES/NO)?

Just because it says sprinkler timer and not pool timer does not mean it's wrong?


----------



## tbz (Apr 22, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> Is that a cord underground in conduit? Twistlock? In use cover?


I am guessing by the high quality of the pump wiring that the conduit leads to a single light in the sidewall of the pool, looks like a low voltage transformer box hanging on the other side of the 4x4.


----------



## ICE (Apr 22, 2014)

tbz said:
			
		

> ICE,First off I get the whole wiring mess, non proper enclosures and why people just don't spend a little extra time making it neat, but if the sprinkler timer meets all the required ratings and loads what would make it wrong to use it?
> 
> Any Timer meeting, volts, amps, grounding and wired compliantly, is compliant (YES/NO)?
> 
> Just because it says sprinkler timer and not pool timer does not mean it's wrong?


As I recall it states that it is not approved for use with pool equipment on the label.

Whatever the exact case may be, I know it is not allowed.


----------



## tbz (Apr 22, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> As I recall it states that it is not approved for use with pool equipment on the label.Whatever the exact case may be, I know it is not allowed.


If the manufactures label says NO, then I would agree.

I have seen many a sprinkler controllers switching low voltage relays to control larger relays used to control water features in large pools.


----------

